# Burma Shave for the Rail



## sky12065

So as to not hijack another thread (Post #8) on Amtrak Discussions, I've started this thread for having a little fun making up our own Burma Shave jingles for the rail! Here's mine:

_*Amtrak Trains*_

_* Are lots of fun*_

_*At any time*_

_* On any Run*_

_*Burma Shave*_


----------



## WhoozOn1st

The signal's red

You're running late

Keep on going

In run 8

Burma Shave

Texting railfans

From the cab

Your corpse will impress them

In the lab

Burma Shave

At the pearly gates

There's lots of love

Be neat and clean

In heaven above

Burma Shave

EDIT:

St. Peter's place

Is not so far

There's just one thing:

It's come as you are

Burma Shave


----------



## the_traveler

Take the train

And go round and round

And best of all

Stay on the ground

 

Burma Shave


----------



## AAARGH!

When I hear the last horn

I can't complain

All I have to do is remind myself

I was just on a train!

 

_Burma Shave_


----------



## AAARGH!

I lay in my sleeper

Listening to the clickety-clack

And I smile and say aloud

I do love Amtrak

 

_Burma Shave_

I know, a bit too gushy.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

If fellow riders

Find you weird

Don't take offense

Just lose the beard

Burma Shave


----------



## PetalumaLoco

Turbo Trains

You'll only see-um

Parked on a siding

Should be in a museum

Burma Shave

This one was actually used by Burma Shave



> He triedTo cross
> 
> As fast train neared
> 
> Death didn't draft him
> 
> He volunteered
> 
> Burma-Shave


Here's 4 pages of genuine Burma Shave prose.


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Now Myanmar

Not so good

Don't work on billboards

Never would

Burma Shave

Some claim that my small brain is underutilized. Considering that I could rattle off this kinda shirt all day long, they might be right.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer

Heading West

The skies are so clear

A BNSF horn

Inspires fear

Burma Shave


----------



## WhoozOn1st

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Heading WestThe skies are so clear
> 
> A BNSF horn
> 
> Inspires fear
> 
> Burma Shave


On NJT

Don't ever linger

Like ALC

You'll hurt a finger

Burma Shave


----------



## sky12065

_*The train drew near,*_

_* When engineer Buck,*_

_*Could see ahead,*_

_* That the truck was stuck! *_ 

_* *_

_*It just sat there,*_

_* Up on the track.*_

_*Then just in time,*_

_* The truck moved back! *_ 

_* *_

_*Burma Close Shave*_


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Once in a dome

Train went emergency

Wasn't worried at all

Because you see

Burma Shave


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

WhoozOn1st said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading WestThe skies are so clear
> 
> A BNSF horn
> 
> Inspires fear
> 
> Burma Shave
> 
> 
> 
> On NJT
> 
> Don't ever linger
> 
> Like ALC
> 
> You'll hurt a finger
> 
> Burma Shave
Click to expand...

:lol: Yikes!  Been reading about these Burma Shave ads but my writings to poor to set one up :lol: :lol:


----------



## George Harris

It is not rail related, but years ago when a kid with parents driving the old two lane US 70 between Memphis and Jackson TN we as a family cookup this one after seing several cars with one headlight out. Remember, thsoe were the days when you had no other lights on the front with the headlights. When the headlights were on, the parking lights were off.

Twinkle, twinkle

One eyed car.

How I wonder

Where you are.

On the left

Or on the right?

You nut you need

Two lights at night.

Burma Shave.


----------



## sky12065

Long Train Runnin said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading WestThe skies are so clear
> 
> A BNSF horn
> 
> Inspires fear
> 
> Burma Shave
> 
> 
> 
> On NJT
> 
> Don't ever linger
> 
> Like ALC
> 
> You'll hurt a finger
> 
> Burma Shave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Yikes!  Been reading about these Burma Shave ads but my writings to poor to set one up :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

HEY! None of us are going to be receiving awards anytime soon for our literary skills. Go for it; make up one of your own! 

Try one like this...

Long Train Running,

Watch out for the cars!

Can you avoid them,

Without getting scars?

Burma Shave


----------



## the_traveler

sky12065 said:


> HEY! None of us are going to be receiving awards anytime soon for our literary skills.


No awards? :huh: I thought I was going to get the Nobel prize for advertising!

Then I resign!


----------



## WhoozOn1st

sky12065 said:


> HEY! None of us are going to be receiving awards anytime soon for our literary skills.


My lit awards

Are many and wide

Problem with that?

Let's step outside

Burma Shave


----------



## sky12065

WhoozOn1st said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! None of us are going to be receiving awards anytime soon for our literary skills.
> 
> 
> 
> My lit awards
> 
> Are many and wide
> 
> Problem with that?
> 
> Let's step outside
> 
> Burma Shave
Click to expand...

Step outside?

I'm already there!

Even put pants on,

So my doopa's not bare!

Burma Shave


----------



## sky12065

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! None of us are going to be receiving awards anytime soon for our literary skills.
> 
> 
> 
> No awards? :huh: I thought I was going to get the Nobel prize for advertising!
> 
> Then I resign!
Click to expand...

The only award here

Is a good cup of soup.

But the soup **** sez...

*"NO SOUP FOR YOU!"*

Burma Shave


----------



## PetalumaLoco

Screw you guys

I've grown a beard

Harvesting whiskers

Is just too weird.

unBurma Shave


----------



## GG-1

sky12065 said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! None of us are going to be receiving awards anytime soon for our literary skills. Go for it; make up one of your own!
> 
> 
> 
> Amtrak Unlimited
> 
> Writers Limiled
> 
> Prose Limited
> 
> Fun Unlimited
> 
> Burma Shave
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## the_traveler

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! None of us are going to be receiving awards anytime soon for our literary skills.
> 
> 
> 
> No awards? :huh: I thought I was going to get the Nobel prize for advertising!
> 
> Then I resign!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only award here
> 
> Is a good cup of soup.
> 
> But the soup **** sez...
> 
> *"NO SOUP FOR YOU!"*
> 
> Burma Shave
Click to expand...

I don't want soup

I want *CHOWDA*!

But I'll wait for October

And maybe some *LOBSTA*!

Burma Shave


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

I love High Speed Rail

Boy I wanna ride the Acela

Leave a cloud of dust in my trail

I would sure be one lucky fella!

Burma Shave

(I Hope its good...)


----------



## sky12065

Long Train Runnin said:


> I love High Speed Rail Boy I wanna ride the Acela
> 
> Leave a cloud of dust in my trail
> 
> I would sure be one lucky fella!
> 
> Burma Shave
> 
> (I Hope its good...)


Not bad! With a little improvement in the meter and the completion of you first book of poetry, you should be ready to submit your work for a *Kate Tufts Discovery Award*.


----------



## the_traveler

Post #3,000 

Time for a quick dip

Before I go back to planning

My next *LONG* Amtrak trip 

Burma Shave


----------



## sky12065

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! None of us are going to be receiving awards anytime soon for our literary skills.
> 
> 
> 
> No awards? :huh: I thought I was going to get the Nobel prize for advertising!
> 
> Then I resign!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only award here
> 
> Is a good cup of soup.
> 
> But the soup **** sez...
> 
> *"NO SOUP FOR YOU!"*
> 
> Burma Shave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want soup
> 
> I want *CHOWDA*!
> 
> But I'll wait for October
> 
> And maybe some *LOBSTA*!
> 
> Burma Shave
Click to expand...

So you want some CHOWDA

And later some LOBSTA

And you'll turn away from soup!

But'bout soup you're a pain

And you'll constantly complain

My gosh man, how far will you stoop?

Burma Shave


----------



## sky12065

the_traveler said:


> Post #3,000  Time for a quick dip
> 
> Before I go back to planning
> 
> My next *LONG* Amtrak trip
> 
> Burma Shave


3000 posts...

Of comments and tips.

Are you trying to match

Your number of trips?

Burma Shave


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

okay spent a long time on this one and I think its ready

Wow that Train is fast

Nothing like from the past

Runs Boston to Washington in a flash

Only on the Acela.

Meter was a little off but I'm trying


----------



## Chris J.

With the pending possible demise of the Sunset ...

Once it ran

from shore to shore

but the Sunset Limited

rolls no more

(Burma Shave)


----------



## Hanno

You guys are great! Keep em' coming!


----------



## sky12065

Chris J. said:


> With the pending possible demise of the Sunset ...
> Once it ran
> 
> from shore to shore
> 
> but the Sunset Limited
> 
> rolls no more
> 
> (Burma Shave)


With so much stimulus

How could it be

That the Sunset Limited

Will cease to be?

Burma Shave


----------



## WhoozOn1st

Dredging this thread

To add some more

And remind everybody

Of Gathering IV

Burma Shave


----------



## Shanghai

A man who drives

when he is drunk

should haul his coffin

in his trunk.

Burma Shave.


----------



## GG-1

Amtrak East

Amtrak West

Amtrak North

Amtrak South

Burma Shave


----------



## emmy

Amtrak Unlimited

Is mighty quick

To give you answers

About your trip

Burma

Shave


----------



## AAARGH!

New members like Emmy

Make it interesting

Even if they think

they are pestering!

Burma Shave.


----------



## the_traveler

Meet me in St Louis

For Gathering IV!

If you can't make it

Don't worry, there'll be more!

Burma Shave


----------



## Bob Dylan

If you get poor service,

Don't hesitate to let her rip!

But if you get great service,

Remember to smile and tip!

Burma Shave


----------



## the_traveler

To reach 6,900 posts

Is such a great thrill!

Now I just hope Congress lets Amtrak

Make it over the next hill!

Burma Shave!


----------



## the_traveler

6969 posts is about 2.5 times my zip

That much is true

However even combined it won't match

The mileage of my average zip thru

Burma Shave


----------



## the_traveler

Getting 7,000 posts

Is really great!

My next trick will be

To ride trains in every state!

Burma Shave


----------



## Guest

Houdini lives!! :lol: I want to see the trip report and pics when you ride in South Dakota, Alaska and Hawaii! (Wyoming doesnt count,that's not the USA, Dick Cheney is from there! <_< )Seriously, I still need Maine/Vermont and New hampshire and Ill have44 :excl:


----------



## tp49

Guest said:


> Houdini lives!! :lol: I want to see the trip report and pics when you ride in South Dakota, Alaska and Hawaii! (Wyoming doesnt count,that's not the USA, Dick Cheney is from there! <_< )Seriously, I still need Maine/Vermont and New hampshire and Ill have44 :excl:


Actually Cheney's from Nebraska having at least gone through elementary school in Lincoln before relocating to Wyoming.


----------



## the_traveler

Guest said:


> I want to see the trip report and pics when you ride in South Dakota, Alaska and Hawaii! (Wyoming doesnt count...)


I'm going to wait until they start the new route from MSP to SLC (via SD and WY), build the bridge to HI and the tunnel to AK (to stay away from those Canucks)!




(The photos in the tunnel may be dark!



)


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Lights are flashing

Gates are down

Try to go around

Get Run down.

Burma Shave.


----------

